# Anyone conceive naturally after immune IVF success?



## sunnythoughts

Hi Everyone,

I am blessed to have a one month old baby. He was conceived on the 7th IVF attempt where we used immune drugs (intralipids, steroids, clexane and humira). I also got pregnant on two other cycles using immune therapy but miscarried. 

Has anyone conceived naturally using steroids (prednisolone) and/or intralipids? I just cant face the though of more IVF to try to conceive another baby. I know its selfish but I really want another baby and I cannot afford to hang around for number two, hence the planning now.

I would be so grateful to hear success stories.

Thanks


----------



## Caddy

Hi Sunnythoughts!  


Caddy again!
I am hoping you get some replies to this thread as I am keen to hear too.
Not doing very well with replies to mine so far.  


I know Vixen on the ttc no.3 thread on here got pregnant after ICSI twins using prednisolone (and I think cyclogest and aspirin).


Like Vixen I also have severe endo too (probably the cause of all the immune problems on top of everything else) and I worry that the longer time goes on the more likely I am heading down the road for further surgery, so I would really like to hear about people's experiences ttc naturally with immune support.


         for some replies.


And huge congrats one your one month old.   


Love Caddy x


Ps. I also posted on the immunes thread but no one replied!


----------



## Pinpin

Hi Sunnythoughts & Caddy,


Following 2.5 years of being unable to even get the sniff of a natural BFP I too went through immune IVF and we were very lucky to be blessed with a perfect baby boy who is now 14 months old.
To our surprise 7 months after giving birth we got a natural BFP (in Feb 2011) but unfortunately the HCG quickly showed it wasn't goign to stick as they weren't doubling up and I had a natural m/c toward the end of the 5th week.
I had LIT with Dr Gorgy following this bad news as my LAD that we had managed to get to the correct levels during my successful pregnancy had somehow gone back right down so this we thought might have been amongst other things the reason why the pregnancy was unsuccessful ... who knows.
Now fast forward 6 months.... I got another surprise BFP just 4 days ago. I have seen Dr G this am who was happy with HCG levels and gave me a drip of ivig and put me back onto all the immune drugs (prednisolone, cyclogest, baby aspirin, clexane). Only time will tell how this BFP will progress as I am at high risk of m/c due to the fact that my immune system wasn't prepped for this pregnancy but at the same time it gives me hope that a natural BFP can happen and I hope it gives you hope too.


Wishing you the very best   


Pinpin


----------



## sunnythoughts

Pinpin

Congratulations on your BFP, that is very exciting news. i pray that the pregnancy continues and you are able to add to your family. 

I am comforted by your experience. So did you not have any BFP before you IVF? Then since the birth of your  baby you got 2 BFP's? Were you using immune therapy at the time or just nothing at all?

Thanks so much for replying, I feel a little surge of excitement, thanks so much.


----------



## Pinpin

Hi Sunnythoughts


I never had a BFP before having IVF despite trying for over 2.5 years. This is indeed my second BFP since the birth of my baby and I have to say that my first BFP came just the month after I stopped breastfeeding and a month before I was due to have FET (which of course we cancelled). My second BFP has now come 6 months after that and I was not using any immune drugs at time of conception for either of the 2 natural BFPs but I went straight in to get the immune treatment as a soon as we found out I was pregnant. My main immune issues being a usually high CD56, my TNFa were high pre-IVF but treated with humira and my LAD stubbornly negative I know that I need some treatment to stand a chance. I guess my body must have learned how to get pregnant somehow after giving birth, the question is will it know how to keep with it... only time will tell but I know I am doing all I can by putting myself back on the immune drugs. Now fingers crossed   
I have to say that Dr G was only half surprised with a natural BFP and did say to me that it can happen for ladies with immune issues to have a successful pg and then get pg again naturally as something apparently resets itself and the year just after giving birth is a good year to try again apparently.


I really hope you get a natural BFP very soon, there is every chance    


Pinpin x


----------



## Caddy

Congratulations, Pinpin. What wonderful news.   Wishing you a happy healthy and exciting next eight months!!!!!
Am sure there is something in the fact that sometimes your body can be more receptive after having a baby.


Unfortunately I am not quite as young as you and had six years of ttc before a successful IVF which weighs against me. I know in the past that my NKs flare so badly post conception and suspect that may be as soon as any embryo is formed preventing implantation at all. I just wonder if prednisolone alone would be enough to suppress them. Hmm.....


Difficult to know what to do. Can just hear the clock ticking!  


Caddy xxxxx


----------



## sunnythoughts

Caddy and Pinpin,

I am so pleased that you have responded to my post and this information is really useful.

Caddy, where do you get your NK cells checked? Do you get them done at the clinic or with Dr Gorgy? 

Although my baby is only a few weeks old I want to start trying naturally for another baby in a couple of months. I am wondering whether to get my NK cells and TNFa checked then or just start trying and see what happens. I am 36 so I don't have a long time to play with so really want to start trying as soon as possible. Do you think its worth getting my NK cells checked  before I start or just see what happens. I am interested in your comment about your NK cells flaring and I am wondering if mine are doing the same!!


----------



## sunnythoughts

Also Caddy - were you on any immune drugs when you had your natural BFP resulting in your second daughter?


----------



## Caddy

Hi Sunnythoughts.


Hope you are enjoying your little one. Such a gorgeous, but exhausting age!!!


When I conceived my second daughter, I had just had an ARGC cycle the month before where I had had IVIG, prednisolone and humira in the july. It was a terrible cycle with one egg. I can only think that the humira was still in my system and dampened down not only my cytokines and my NKs. I was then monitored by the ARGC and had pred for the first three months.
I have had my cytokines rechecked by them but they were normal, which was a real surprise so humira would not be an option.


If I were you I would start ttc naturally as soon as you are ready and take it from there. I have been trying for a while now, but it is only the last few months that AFs have returned to normal.
The reason I think my NKs flare up is that I know I have immune probs and whenever I have been pregnant that have rocketed.


Must dash as my little one has woken up.
Let me know how you are getting on.


Love Caddy xxxx


----------



## Pinpin

Hi Sunnytoughts


Sorry I forgot to check back for new posts on this thread that you had started. How are you getting on?


Because we were just about to have FET I had my NKs, TNFa and LAD retested in February and then just a couple of weeks after having the retest I got my natural BFP which was quite handy to have the numbers on hand. My NKs weren't too bad then neither were my TNFa however my LAD was negative. It's difficult for me to say whether or not it helped to have this done then because it ended in m/c at 5.5 weeks. When I got my second natural BFP 4.5 weeks ago I didn't know at all where I was at with my levels and Dr G recommended to get back on the medication (prednisolone, aspirin, cyclogest and clexane) and to get ivig drips (one when we got the BFP at 4 weeks and then had another at 6 weeks 2 days when we had scan and saw the heartbeat). I have only just retested my levels today to see where I'm at and decide on wether I should have ivig or  ILs next.


In other words I would recommend just what Caddy did that you start TTC and as soon as you get a BFP then you get on the immune treatment straight away. That's what I did anyway without thinking and so far so good... still early days though so taking it a day at a time and keeping everything crossed     


Pinpin x


----------



## Caddy

Congratulations Pinpin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great news.
Hope it all goes well for you.  


Would love to hear some more stories like that on here.


Caddy xxxx


----------



## mccrea74

Did any of you get a bfp even if you never had any eggs retrieved via standard ivf previously?


----------



## Caddy

Hi Mccrea.


I have had six IVFs with varying results. Three bad ones at a rubbish clinic and three at the ARGC. My fsh was 10.4 when I conceived my daughter at the ARGC.
I have always had eggs, but never loads. On my last cycle there I had one egg which they said was no indicator of anything, just a poor cycle. I def got more eggs there than elsewhere though (seven on other attempts).
Just because you did not respond before, does not mean that you won't at the ARGC or that you would not get a bfp naturally as long as you are ovulating.


Caddy x


----------



## mccrea74

Caddy said:


> Hi Mccrea.
> 
> I have had six IVFs with varying results. Three bad ones at a rubbish clinic and three at the ARGC. My fsh was 10.4 when I conceived my daughter at the ARGC.
> I have always had eggs, but never loads. On my last cycle there I had one egg which they said was no indicator of anything, just a poor cycle. I def got more eggs there than elsewhere though (seven on other attempts).
> Just because you did not respond before, does not mean that you won't at the ARGC or that you would not get a bfp naturally as long as you are ovulating.
> 
> Caddy x


Thanks caddy. A natural bfp after all that is amazing!


----------



## Caddy

Good luck for your lap tomorrow.    


Are you planning to have treatment with the ARGC after that?


----------



## mccrea74

Caddy said:


> Good luck for your lap tomorrow.
> 
> Are you planning to have treatment with the ARGC after that?


Thanks caddy. Im undecided atm as i am waiting on results from dr gorgy. I will prob do immunes with him and ivf with Dr Omar (ex argc) at sims clinic dublin. I just cannot take 3 weeks off my new job to spend in london at argc


----------



## Caddy

Hi!   


How did the lap go?
I hope it all was ok and you are not too sore.
I am going to see Dr Gorgy in a while. What did you think of him and the FGA? I would be interested to know.
Shame about the ARGC, but it is super intensive and if you do not live near London it means taking loads of time out. The combo you are thinking of though sounds good.
Love Caddy x


----------



## mccrea74

Caddy said:


> Hi!
> 
> How did the lap go?
> I hope it all was ok and you are not too sore.
> I am going to see Dr Gorgy in a while. What did you think of him and the FGA? I would be interested to know.
> Shame about the ARGC, but it is super intensive and if you do not live near London it means taking loads of time out. The combo you are thinking of though sounds good.
> Love Caddy x


It was very painful caddy 
I was kept in cos i took a bad reaction to the anaesetic and my blood pressure was very low. Ive had to go to work today with 3 holes in my belly and a cervix full of fluid! The procedure was worthwhile doing as he seperated my left ovary from some fat that was adhesed and possibly restricting blood flow. Consultant says it mightnt have been too significant in the overall scheme of things.
Ive found dr gorgy very good so far but v expensive. Im waiting on some results before he gives me his recommendations


----------



## Caddy

Oh dear.  
There is no denying that laps are horrid and leave you feeling sore. Tough too when you have to go into work.  It will all start to heal up soon though and the scars should be really small.
Good that your con managed to free things up a bit as that will help them access that ovary for egg collection.
Fingers crossed that you get your results back soon and you can make some progress.     


Love Caddy xxxxx


----------



## sunnythoughts

Hi there,

Just browsing and thought that I would update. Well my darling little boy is three months old, seems to have gone so fast.

I am still breastfeeding him and getting on really well with it, its so easy, convenient and cheap. However I am desperate to start trying for number 2. We will try naturally for a bit before trying more IVF. However, still don't have my periods back due to the breastfeeding so impossible to get pregnant.

Do you think that I will need to stop breastfeeding completely to get them back? I feel reluctant to stop BF as me and baby are getting on so well with it. I am thinking that when I start weaning I will cut down anyway right?

Sorry for the ramble just getting thoughts onto the page, want another baby so badly.


----------



## Zeka

Sunnythoughts- I've been thinking the same thing. My LO is 7mths and I'd love to carry on bf-ing. Just wondering tho how long/when my periods will restart. I'm hoping they come back when I cut back to a couple of feeds but I've read that it can take several months for some ladies after they've given up completely. 
Good luck! . 
Zeka x


----------



## sunnythoughts

Hi Zeka,

Good to hear from you. It's a dilemma isn't it?

Our first was conceived via IVF (after 7 attempts) so in my head I am thinking I will probably need IVF again. However, as the only problem identified is immune related, there is no physiological reason I can't conceive naturally as I have all the equipment in working order. So i have some hope, although it never worked before.

I don't feel ready to stop Breastfeeding yet. I just so so hope my periods come back anyway, although I am sure they won't.

Keep me posted won't you.


----------



## Zeka

sunnythoughts - I'm in a very similar position after icsi+immunes for my LO. It's amazing how after so much fertility tx we're still optimistic it will work naturally   ....but then most of the lovely ladies on this thread are proof it can happen - yay!   . 
Zeka x


----------



## Caddy

Hi Zeka and Sunnythoughts!  


Re the breastfeeding, everyone is different I think as to when their periods return.
Mine came back after 3/4 months despite solely breastfeeding. It was a bit of a bummer as with endo the fewer periods the better to be honest.  
I gave up bf dd1 when I wanted to do IVF again which was at 13months. I fed dd2 slightly longer.


Am still hoping we will get some good success stories on here about ttc natuarlly or with immune support.
I am seeing Dr Gorgy next month for some advice as I really don't want anymore IVF after years of it, but would love another baby.


What are your plans, if any?


Love Caddy x


----------



## sunnythoughts

Hey there,

I SO hope my periods come back soon as I am solely breastfeeding. So here is my plan, all worked out in my head (I know, a bit desperate!):

Jan / Feb / March: Replace final feed of the day with formula (if he will take a bottle). Start weaning which also reduce the breast feeds. Hopefully periods will return early in the year. Then start trying naturally (no drugs).

After 3 months if no success, go and see Gorgy to get immunes tested (concerned about spending all the money on the tests as have already done it once). Hopefully use just intralipids (harmless) and not steroids (as not allowed to just take them for a long while apparently) try naturally for 3 or 4 more months. 

If still no success, three cycles of IVF.

If still no success, call it a day (can't bear to think that)

So yes I have a plan . I just want to crack on, but its so dependent on my periods returning. I have even considered moving LO completely to formula to get them back, but I just can't bear to loose the intimacy I have by BFing so not going to do that.

So Caddy, you are at the stage I would be at if TTC naturally hasnt worked. I would also be going to see Gorgy. Therefore, I would love to know what he advises. Could you let me know? You can PM me if you like. I am likely to be doing what you are doing in the middle of next year. 

Zeka, I love the positivity. Sometimes when I imagine that I am going to be pregnant again, I just feel a wave of happiness sweep over me. Then I am filled with worry thinking what I had to go through to conceive first time round.

I am so comforted by you both understanding where I am coming from. Havn't seen any other people post there success stories here thou, hopefully they will.

Keep me posted both of you.

X X X X


----------



## faning

Hi all
Me! If you look further down the board to 'trying to conceieve a 3rd naturally after ICSI' (or something like that) you will be able to read not only my unbelieveable natural BFP but also the original posters    - we both fell pregnant naturally at the same time earlier this year - you honestly couldn't make it up    No point in me regurgitating it here but I am currently almost 39 weeks now and still have to pinch myself that it has happened   
Re; BFing, I bf DD until she was 13 months, period came back around 9 months I think. I don't want to speak out of turn but please, please, please think carefully about stopping BFing purely because of  TTC another baby this soon, especially if you're enjoying and cherishing feeding and nourishing the baby you already have. I honestly think you might look back and regret it otherwise. I know it's a very difficult and personal decision but I would have driven myself round the twist if I'd even thought of going back on the TTC journey before DD was 18 months   . I've read on a few occasions that once babba sleeps through the night periods return but I'm not sure that's a hard and fast rule either   
Anyhow, I wish you all the luck in the world 
love faning x


----------



## sunnythoughts

Hi Faning,

Thanks for this. I have indeed looked at the thread that you told me about. How funny that you both got pregnant at the same time. As you can imagine, I have loads of questions .

When you did get pregnant, were you taking any immune drugs whilst you were TTC naturally? 

When you conceived your daughter were you using immune drugs alongside your ICSI treatment? (I might have missed this in your posts). 

When I start to try naturally, I am wondering whether (and if) I can use any immune drugs. I know that taking Prednisolone for months on end is not something I can do, so not sure how to get round that one. I don't hold out a lot of hope TTC without immune drugs as no BFP in three years of trying. First 4 IVF cycles, without immune drugs all BFN, then 3 IVF cycles with immune drugs all BFP (2 MC's thou), so to me there is a common denominator - my immune system!!!

Thanks for you help, it gives me a lot of hope, really it does.


----------



## Zeka

Arr faning, such lovely success stories. Gives me hope. Knew id read some somewhere here so must have been reading thru your thread. 😊
Congratulations on your miracle pg
Zeka x


----------



## Clomper

Hey ladies!!!!!

Natural BFP here!!!!

My son was conceived through IVF, he is 8 months old now, and was exclusively breastfed until beginning of december when he got a cold and rejected bf! I eventually managed to get him to start again, and take formula, but had first period on 7th of december and now here I am pregnant!!! 

Early days, so trying not to get my hopes up!

Hope those of you still trying are lucky too!!    

Clomper x


----------



## Caddy

Happy New Year everyone. 

Nice to see this thread revived.

Huge congratulations, Clomper. Must have been quite a shock, but a really lovely one.

Alas with me the usual bad luck continues and after a chemical pregnancy in June I am now 6 weeks with a pending miscarriage/ectopic pregnancy.  Should be a sign telling me to give up, I guess.

How is everyone else getting on?

Love Caddy


----------



## Clomper

Aww Caddy, I'm so sorry!!!    

Clomper xx


----------

